# Purchased Bay Club I Have a Couple of Questions



## PassionForTravel (Dec 26, 2012)

Just purchased Bay Club 2bd platinum 7k HGVC points EOY Odd. Paperwork went back today. Now the waiting begins. 

Couple of questions for the Bay Club owners I have after reading the old posts.
1. It seems that once the deed records I need to contact HGVC to register the unit with HGVC and to start the conversion correct?
2. By the time I get everything done I'm probably at April so I might need to rescue my points into 2014, since I'm primarily buying for Hawaii. Does that sound like I'm being realistic or pessimistic?
3. I can expect a letter in Jan 2014 asking me what I want to do about 2015 book a home week or convert to HGVC points and I pay my MF then, this will happen every two years. If I book a home week can I change my mind later?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## GregT (Dec 27, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> Just purchased Bay Club 2bd platinum 7k HGVC points EOY Odd. Paperwork went back today. Now the waiting begins.
> 
> Couple of questions for the Bay Club owners I have after reading the old posts.
> 1. It seems that once the deed records I need to contact HGVC to register the unit with HGVC and to start the conversion correct?
> ...



Ian, 

Congratulations on your purchase -- I wish I had more relevant information for you, but I'm not knowledgeable about the process for recording the Bay Club property.

I would agree however that you will want to rescue your 2013 points into 2014, if that is when you intend to travel.  I don't think you'll have a MF payment issue for the rescued points because you will fully paid for 2013 (I think that Bay Club makes sure your MFs are current/pre-paid before letting you make the reservation -- so when you book your 2015 reservation, you'll have to prepay 2015 MFs -- I think...)

HGVC is fabulous for Hawaii -- as long as you're looking for Big Island or Oahu.   That's the entire reason I bought HGVC and I've been very very happy.   7 weeks until HHV for me!!!

Welcome however to the HGVC system and I know you'll get the answers you are looking for!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want to go to the resort in 2013, you can make reservations now and not worry about the affiliation with HGVC until 2014 ( since you're EOY)

 You only need to worry about how long it will take to affiliate with HGVC if you want to convert your unit into HGVC pts and use them at a different HGVC resort.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 28, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> Just purchased Bay Club 2bd platinum 7k HGVC points EOY Odd. Paperwork went back today. Now the waiting begins.
> 
> Couple of questions for the Bay Club owners I have after reading the old posts.
> 1. It seems that once the deed records I need to contact HGVC to register the unit with HGVC and to start the conversion correct?
> ...



Once the deed records it will take about 2 weeks for HGVC to get all the paperwork and input it into their system.  As soon as it is in the system you can pay the $250 to convert your eoy odd week into hgvc points.  You will also have to pay the $125 annual club fee.
You will probably have to rescue your points into 2014 if you are looking to book at HHV.  If you are looking at kings land or kohala suites you should be ok for something in late 2013.  If you plan to use the week at bay club in 2013 you should not have a problem booking a date.
You will actually get a letter in early dec 2013 asking what you would like to do with your 2015 week.  If you are going to get HGVC points you do not need to do anything.  You only have to send the paperwork in if you plan to use your week at Bay Club.

I have done many conversions into HGVC using Bay Club weeks.  Send me a PM if and I can get you the info needed to convert.  There is a lady that handles the bay club unit conversion specifically and she is great!  She will help you get that unit converted within the week.  Congrats on your purchase and a great way to get into HGVC imho.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Frank808 I'll pm you once the deed records.

Ian


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 29, 2012)

There is another option, you can work with the Bay Club office to check availability and bank it into RCI if you have an account. Hilton will be doing a bulk 2014 RCI deposit in April, you could trade up to Kingsland.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174806&highlight=Bulk

You don't have to convert to HGVC in a rush, I waited 2 years


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the suggestion my primary motivation for picking this up was to get into HGVC since my GF is a school teacher we have limited windows to travel. The usual suspects, easter, thanksgiving, christmas/new years. There is usually limited availability during those times, but it's probably worth it putting in an ongoing request from RCI using my WM credits.

Ian


----------

